# Who's thirsty? These are worth every penny!



## element0709 (6/10/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/10/15)

Yes R3150 worth of juice right there.


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)

Holy Ohms!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/10/15)

yummmn

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (11/12/15)

Lekker!!


----------

